# Advice on canister filter for 55g or 65g tank



## jf7304 (Oct 26, 2015)

A little background info first... I currently have a standard 55-Gallon tank with a matching stand and canopy as my livingroom display tank. I also have a 65-Gallon tank (currently empty) that has the exact same footprint as the 55-Gallon, only taller. I am considering switching to the 65 to increase the overall water volume, and the 65 has much thicker glass and probably much less chance of ever leaking or bowing because of it. I just have to replace the top rim of the 65 (support brace is cracked) and it'll be ready to go.

Either way, I am currently running two AC110's for filtration. Now, I know that would be plenty for the bigger tank, but I am considering moving to a canister filter for a few different reasons. I don't like having the tank 5-6" away from the wall and being able to see the cords and filter equipment behind the tank. Also, the AC's don't hold up well running in a sand-substrate tank in my experience. I bought my AC110's in October 2015 brand new, and they have both stalled out numerous times due to the sand getting into the impeller housing.

If I switch my filtration over to a canister, I would need something that would set down into the base of the stand behind the cabinet doors, which is 9.5" front-to-back, but height should be no issue. I would like to stick to the 600GPH - 1,000GPH flow rate range, so it would be comparable to what I am running right now with the 2 AC's.

What are the best canister options out there for what I have described? Or, am I better off sticking with the AC110's I have and leaving the filtration exactly as it is?

Thanks!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

2 Eheim 2217s would give you between 500-600GPH. That's plenty for a 65G tank. They should fit in the space you have. There are other name brand canisters also that could work. I like the reliability of the Eheims.

Depending on how you've stocked the tank, you may even be able to just have one Eheim 2217.

How many fish will be in the tank and what size will they be?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Definitely the Eheim 2217. I would stay away from the Fluval 406. In my opinion it is a bad filter because the side handles kept breaking on my 405 and the design has not changed. But regardless what canisters I use. I still use the AC110 power filters.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I would use either Eheim 2217 or FX5 or FX6. I agree with Smitty, other Fluval's (404/406/ etc.) are very bad in design. The impeller cover latch breaks easily. The priming stick position is in difficult location, and it breaks easily also. 
If you can shorten the intake of the AC110 to minimize sucking sands into the impeller, I would definitely use them.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Handyjoe: I see you have had the same experience as me with the Fluval. They even replaced it for me and the replacement broke within 2 weeks


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I guess I'm the other side of the fluval fight. Now I've never owned anything but fluvals so I guess I'm a little biased. The poor design you speak of with the handles I take take it they keep breaking when you do filter maintenance and you pull them to get the head off an I right? Call me nervous Nelly but those pieces felt cheap to me so I never pulled them. Instead I pumped the plunger a few times and the lid always came off with no problem. Of course do it over a sink because it will gargle.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

No, my first one broke just sitting under the cabinet for 2 or 3 months. The 2nd one broke after about 2 weeks. Even the guy from the fish store said that they had to send people back to Hagen because it was a poor design. Since then I went to a couple fish conventions and meetings and others have also complained about the same problem.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I must be holding my mouth right. I have 3 Fluval 406's and no problems with them. I had an Eheim that I just couldn't get to run for love nor money. But, whatever works for you keep with it.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

On the other hand, I have both FX5 and FX6 (basically one of the same). These are very good filters. I love them so much that I went crazy with them. At peak time I own 8 of them. Still have two brand new FX6s in boxes. No priming needed. Run so quiet! Oh well, maybe not as quiet as the Eheims, which I also have a few. Anyway, love them both.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

In this corner, weighing in at 5.2 pounds fluvallllll!

And in the other corner, his opponent, weighing in at 5.2 pounds as well, eehhiieemmm!

opcorn:

FIGHT!


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

somebody said:


> In this corner, weighing in at 5.2 pounds fluvallllll!
> 
> And in the other corner, his opponent, weighing in at 5.2 pounds as well, eehhiieemmm!
> 
> ...


Fluval vs. Eheim - and the winner is.....Eheim!
FX vs. Eheim - the winner is.... It's a draw!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Handyjoe said:


> FX vs. Eheim - the winner is.... It's a draw!


Are you comparing the FX6 to the Eheim 2262 or any Eheim? I haven't owned an FX6 or 5 (I have two 2262s) but most people who've had both say the 2262 is a higher quality filter. Of course, the quality comes at a higher price.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

No, Zimmy. Not with the 2262. Two expensive for me to own one. I do have the 2217, the Pro G90, and one of the old style wet/dry pro. I think the Eheims are, in general, very quiet in their design, and with good filtration efficiency. I am sure it's a good filter. But with 80W power consumption, my electric bill is going through the roof!
FX5/6 circulates 560+ gph. very easy to maintain. Uses less energy than the 2262 at 43W. Slightly louder (little hump). Do an excellent job in filtering my 150 on its own.
Overall, I think both brands are good. It comes down to personal preference.


----------



## jf7304 (Oct 26, 2015)

That's something I didn't even take into consideration, is power consumption. My two AC110's, combined, only use around 30 Watts... maybe I'll just deal with the tank being out away from the wall and stick with the HOB's for now. Thanks for all the responses!


----------

